# TWRP Support?



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey so I've been rooting a lot of my friends phones as of late, mostly HTC devices, and have come across the Team Win Recovery Project. I freaking love the thing, touch recovery is amazing. Feels like the freaking future man. Does anyone know of a way we could get some support for that on our device? Or hell any touch based recovery. I know there's a touch driven AOSP one too I think. Just curious. Ignore me if this isn't possible. Thanks! 

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

It is possible, however someone with the knowledge to port it to the sch-i500 is needed. I would try but I've had rotten luck modifying cwm let alone a whole new recovery. Any takers?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

